# 75' Rear Mount Elevator Bucket



## rymancm (Jun 18, 2013)

So, I am going to pull the trigger on a new bucket truck, cost be damned! My current truck is an International with forestry dump body and 57 ft Hi Ranger boom. I am thoroughly tired of coming up 15-20 feet short on practically every job I do so I have my heart set on a 75 footer. I am thinking International, automatic tranny, flatbed with rear mount elevator bucket. I like having the forestry body to use as a second chip truck on larger jobs but it seems everyone is going to rear mounts and I feel there are some compelling reasons to do so. Are there any particular features/options I should look for? Anything to avoid? I did no research before buying my first truck and it kind of sucks so I am trying to do better this time. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 18, 2013)

rymancm said:


> So, I am going to pull the trigger on a new bucket truck, cost be damned! My current truck is an International with forestry dump body and 57 ft Hi Ranger boom. I am thoroughly tired of coming up 15-20 feet short on practically every job I do so I have my heart set on a 75 footer. I am thinking International, automatic tranny, flatbed with rear mount elevator bucket. I like having the forestry body to use as a second chip truck on larger jobs but it seems everyone is going to rear mounts and I feel there are some compelling reasons to do so. Are there any particular features/options I should look for? Anything to avoid? I did no research before buying my first truck and it kind of sucks so I am trying to do better this time. Thanks for any input!



I would recommend 4x4. Cost be damned, right? Hope you can research your way into about 195k!


----------



## Luztree (Jun 19, 2013)

Does'nt it suck to spend 200,000 on a piece of equipment.tree business is such a high overhead pain. Love my job but if your credit is good to spend 200,000 that would be good to start another business.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 19, 2013)

Luztree said:


> Does'nt it suck to spend 200,000 on a piece of equipment.tree business is such a high overhead pain. Love my job but if your credit is good to spend 200,000 that would be good to start another business.



Yep. It is ridiculous what you have to spend in this business if you want to have anything worth a #### to work with in comparison to what you put in your pocket.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 19, 2013)

rymancm said:


> So, I am going to pull the trigger on a new bucket truck, cost be damned! My current truck is an International with forestry dump body and 57 ft Hi Ranger boom. I am thoroughly tired of coming up 15-20 feet short on practically every job I do so I have my heart set on a 75 footer. I am thinking International, automatic tranny, flatbed with rear mount elevator bucket. I like having the forestry body to use as a second chip truck on larger jobs but it seems everyone is going to rear mounts and I feel there are some compelling reasons to do so. Are there any particular features/options I should look for? Anything to avoid? I did no research before buying my first truck and it kind of sucks so I am trying to do better this time. Thanks for any input!



I heard the new Internationals are trouble. Ford with a Cummins is what I just got.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 19, 2013)

View attachment 301035


----------



## utilityman (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought a 94 International 4800 Series 4x4 about 5 years ago from Sagon Trucks in Jonesboro GA. It has a Hi Ranger rear mount 65' PBI boom on it. I can reach 75' at chest height. This has been some good truck. It has a 20,000 lb. front winch and aggressive tires. There is not to many places this truck will not go. I do not have a chip body on it because it is a utility style non- over center boom. I have a 1 ton 4x4 GMC with a chip body that works fine for us.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 19, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 301035



Nice looking truck. Why the forestry though?


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 19, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice looking truck. Why the forestry though?



It is like having another chip truck there. Makes less trips to dump ,2 trucks in one sort of.


----------



## MarquisTree (Jun 19, 2013)

i would think long an hard before you buy a new international. they need a few years to figure out their engines. I take anything with a cummins in it. Our new KW with a cummins just past 400 hrs, no issues, not even a check engine light flicker. I really wish i could say the same about the Maxforces


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 19, 2013)

FB's for anything but ROW work are 100% GHEY.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 20, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> FB's for anything but ROW work are 100% GHEY.



So you gain what 2 or 4 more feet by getting a little closer with yours? Having all that room to chip on helps a whole lot not to mention if your chip truck breaks you still can go to work what do you chip on if you burn a clutch up in your chip truck and your other truck is a rear mount how gay is that?


----------



## luckydad (Jun 20, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> So you gain what 2 or 4 more feet by getting a little closer with yours? Having all that room to chip on helps a whole lot not to mention if your chip truck breaks you still can go to work what do you chip on if you burn a clutch up in your chip truck and your other truck is a rear mount how gay is that?



If you get a rear mount you will never look back ..


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 20, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> So you gain what 2 or 4 more feet by getting a little closer with yours? Having all that room to chip on helps a whole lot not to mention if your chip truck breaks you still can go to work what do you chip on if you burn a clutch up in your chip truck and your other truck is a rear mount how gay is that?



LOL! That exact same scenario just happened to me yesterday!!! New guy on the clutch and killed it. Thankfully I have a back up. Well, there are a number of reasons why a rear mount and a standalone set up are superior, and only one reason why an FP set up is.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 20, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> LOL! That exact same scenario just happened to me yesterday!!! New guy on the clutch and killed it. Thankfully I have a back up. Well, there are a number of reasons why a rear mount and a standalone set up are superior, and only one reason why an FP set up is.



Damn green guys!:taped:


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 20, 2013)

We have owned several of each over the years, rear mount and forestry body. The two trucks we have now are both rear mount and that works better for our situation for the most part except the obvious disadvantages of upkeep and insurance on a dedicated chip truck. Also takes additional driver to get to the job. Not to mention the extra fuel. One thing is for sure, if you have a long ass way to go with a close place to dump provided for you a forestry body type bucket wins out on that.


----------

